# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Very Powerful tank combination

## Darknights

Basically this is how you make your tank VERY powerful with a good combination of perks etc. When my friend and i did this we finished with me on 32 kills for 0 deaths and him on something like 25 for 0, Not only that but we got tons of points from taking conquest flags, got the ace squad ribbon, lots of anti explosive and anti vehicle ribbons etc.
Basically you want the tank driver to be a medic, you want the normal shell, and the guided shell, you also want to have the motion sensor, i also use zoom optics. Sometimes instead of the guided shell its worth having the canister shell for extra power against infantry, depends if your team is any good at taking out enemy tanks or not.
You want your friend in the gunner seat to be an engineer, with a rocket launcher and the repair tool. This way if you get into a fight and your tank starts to get damaged then he can hop out to repair.
Make sure your friend is always on the opposite side to where the fire is coming from so the tank can shield him, take out any enemies on his side (you can see them with motion sensor)
If your friend does go down whilst repairing, quickly hop out and revive him then get back on the move again.
Basically go from flag to flag capping them, dont mess around in the middle too much except taking out enemy vehicles. If you're capping flags the enemies should come to you.
You can apply a similar concept to rush by having the person in the gunner seat quickly plant the bomb then get back in and wait for any enemies to try to defuse.

Obviously, prioritize anyone who is firing rockets at you when you see enemies on your radar :P

One final thing i have to nag at all people playing BF3 is PLEASE for gods sake, mark tanks, mark helicopters, mark jets. when you're flying around in a jet, even with air radar, its very difficult to spot things until you've practically gone past them.

Edit: oh and when youre on the move, keep your eyes on the ground for anti tank mines, they arent too difficult to spot

----------


## Freefall552

Nice idea. And I agree with you, it's frustrating when people don't spot.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remus3

Very nice, a buddy and I didn't think of the medic bit. Would have helped in a few circumstances for sure... 

Nice write up, a good thing to do while repairing and you get the tank maxed is to take a quick rpg shot at the enemy tank as well.. 3 shots at the front- 2 on behind and side.

Engineer perk : flak for sure.

+2 rep.

----------


## Darknights

thanks very much guys  :Smile:  also i heard something about the 870mcs shotgun being really good with the slugs and 3.4 scope or whatever? is there any truth to that? cos i tested it and found myself better off with the normal shotgun shells

----------


## Remus3

They are really nice for suppression assists (as you need to damage the person but not kill)
the frag rounds have the AOE 30% damage, a direct round to the chest will kill. 3.4 scope (or holo is my preference).

with the frag rounds i have personally scored kills from over 60meters as well by lobbing them as they do follow bullet drop (the aoe damage : 3 hits = a kill in general; 4 if they were maxed hp and you didnt get and glancing shots from the round it self)

it took a little of re figuring out my aiming with it but i personally love it over the normal shells because i **** up more on aiming and slam there feet versus trying to hit their head or center mass (IE running)

----------


## Freefall552

> They are really nice for suppression assists (as you need to damage the person but not kill)
> the frag rounds have the AOE 30% damage, a direct round to the chest will kill. 3.4 scope (or holo is my preference).
> 
> with the frag rounds i have personally scored kills from over 60meters as well by lobbing them as they do follow bullet drop (the aoe damage : 3 hits = a kill in general; 4 if they were maxed hp and you didnt get and glancing shots from the round it self)
> 
> it took a little of re figuring out my aiming with it but i personally love it over the normal shells because i **** up more on aiming and slam there feet versus trying to hit their head or center mass (IE running)


For suppression assist you just have to shoot close to the target, that's why it's called suppression. But if you damage the player you will get a regular assist.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I have heard people saying you can one shot people at really long ranges with the 870mcs if you have the 12g slug. I've been killed by it with one shot on large maps too but I have never tried it out myself.

----------


## Darknights

> I have heard people saying you can one shot people at really long ranges with the 870mcs if you have the 12g slug. I've been killed by it with one shot on large maps too but I have never tried it out myself.


yeah that's what i was talking about, and i tried it out myself but had no such luck, i guess i'll give it some more tries. Perhaps you need to get a headshot? I think the reason people said it was so good is it offers an alternative to sniping that doesnt give you lens glare.... sniping with a shotgun, ridiculous :P

----------


## Remus3

> For suppression assist you just have to shoot close to the target


360 be doing some funky stuff then :P

Slam the dude in the chest and not kill him.. run off to reload and someone drops him and suppression assist. look up right after only 1 body in the area >_>

at any rate- yes personal experience the slugs have done kills @ long range. damn tricky though; best to have the ammo perk n learn your drops.

----------


## Iginit

First off, sorry if this is considered reviving a dead thread, but lets face it, not much is posted in this forum anyway.




> Make sure your friend is always on the opposite side to where the fire is coming from so the tank can shield him, take out any enemies on his side (you can see them with motion sensor)


I don't know if you know this, but for anyone who doesn't:
You actually exit the vehicle the direction you're looking at when pressing the 'E' button. I.E. if you're in a tank battle or something similar, make sure your gunner turns around 180 degrees (he should be facing the back of the tank - you should almost always make sure to have the front of your tank front towards danger due to better armouring) and then jump out. This way he'll "spawn" behind the tank 100% of the time, increasing his chances of survival.

----------


## Freefall552

> First off, sorry if this is considered reviving a dead thread, but lets face it, not much is posted in this forum anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but for anyone who doesn't:
> You actually exit the vehicle the direction you're looking at when pressing the 'E' button. I.E. if you're in a tank battle or something similar, make sure your gunner turns around 180 degrees (he should be facing the back of the tank - you should almost always make sure to have the front of your tank front towards danger due to better armouring) and then jump out. This way he'll "spawn" behind the tank 100% of the time, increasing his chances of survival.


I did not know that! I always get pissed off because I exit the vehicle on the wrong side. Thanks! : )

----------


## Iginit

> I did not know that! I always get pissed off because I exit the vehicle on the wrong side. Thanks! : )


Happy I could be of assistance!  :Smile:  I can't take the credit for it though, I picked it up reading an article on the TG forums a while back. Actually, lemme link the whole guide, it's incredibly helpful for anyone that aims to be the best gunner on the battlefield:

GUIDE The Perfect P2: how to be an incredible tank gunner, rack up points, and kick more...

----------

